# Express the opposite of how you are feeling!



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm feeling so appreciated and loved by my coworkers! I really fit in, and they care about whether I am satisfied!

I am really dreading leaving, and I'll just be so anxious when I get back home, alone with my cat. :cry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

OH NO! YOU DID NOT MAKE A THREAD LIKE THIS! I SWEAR I WAS NOT THINKING THAT IT WOULD BE AWESOME TO START A THREAD LIKE THIS JUST BEFORE!!!

I'M SO FRIGGEN SAD ABOUT IT!!!!


:cry 


This is seriously going to be the WORST thread ever! :sigh


p.s. I'm jealous you get to work with such nice ppl all day! I want a job just like that. :yes And wow how happy I am for you that being alone with your cat fails to ease your anxiety! :banana


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I feel really accomplished and am so impressed that it is just after lunch and I have already finished everything I set out to do today!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Coco: :cry (just to clarify, that would be :lol opposite)

Although I always feel very motivated for things, depression has hit me harder the last couple weeks. ****, I don't know how much more I can take.

I know wether I need a haircut or not.

I'm feeling very, very relaxed though.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im feeling sexless


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I definitely do not have a headache right now. In fact, I feel great!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I wish I had more than just 30 minutes left being at exciting work. I had so much to do today, and I had lengthy conversation with many people. At least it's only Monday, so I can be happy about there being many more days of work before the dreadful weekend.

I feel so full of passion and direction and love! It's overwhelming! I'm getting crushes on every girl I see.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't want to take a blade and slash my wrists right now.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

This is the freakin best day of my life :rain


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm so ecstatic to hear that, sean!  :lol :rofl 

I'm so glad that I don't have a piece of glass or something lodged into the heel of my right foot. I'd know exactly what to do about that situation though if it happened!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My stomach isn't bothering me at all!! I have loads of energy, got that haircut I needed, and am tooootally going to do something with my day.

For sure.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I hate my kitten! I want her to live a short life! She's so repulsive and bumpy feeling.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yayyy! My awesome habit of always having to be doing something with my hands resulted in me ****ing up my earbuds! Hated that pair. And I mean, pshhh, totally replaceable.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm glad you ****ed up your earbuds! Hopefully you **** more things up in your life! :yes


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm a social Butterfly!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I just hate this thread!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I just hate this thread!


 :ditto

My therapy session with Patty was sucky and I have no goals to make myself feel better!

She pointed out how I continually DON'T create obstacles for myself and how I TAKE control over my situation which made me feel great!

Tomorrow I will NOT wake up early and exercise like she recommended because I know it will NOT help me feel a whole lot better as I conquer the rest of my NON-HECTIC day.

Oh and she said I need to spend A LOT MORE time on the internet than I already do because it really DOES HELP the situation. I'm happy she told me that because I had no idea that it actually WAS a problem! :b


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Wide awake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bad Religion said:


> I definitely do not have a headache right now. In fact, I feel great!


Same here!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

****!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

The weather right now is so cool I feel the need to wear a parka outside


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm feeling pretty crappy. I felt soooooooooooooooo much better 3 months ago. And the year before that was the absolute happiest of my life ever.

I am not at all happy to be on Lexapro. It has been, possibly, the worst thing I have ever done for improving my emotional well being.

I am feeling less enthusiastic about getting a job.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, I'm not very jealous, that's for sure.


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

im the happiest person in this world


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I feel spectacular. If my life were any grander, I would be craping a glittery rainbow and birthing both a whimsical leprechaun and his pot of gold at this very moment.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm wide awake.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i do not feel lonely nor regret the past and i dont worry about the way people treat me.

i am very fulfilled and i have put in a long day's work


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i know i will POP outta bed tomorrow morning... gung-ho and ready to live life to the fullest ! :yes


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Happy, healthy and looking forward to a fun day at work!


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

Why, i'm just delirious with joy, i've never been so happy and hopeful.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I really had hours upon hours of refreshing sleep last night. I feel so rested now as a result. I'm eager to work with how alert and motivated I feel.

I didn't get wet at all when it was raining this morning too! 

The sound of my work phone ringing is maybe the most soothing, peaceful, tranquil sound in the world.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

glad i made so many friends at school .. and everyone is calling left and right.. my phone is straight ringing off the hook! 

there are so many great things to do in this town, it is so filled with opportunities to go out and make friends!

i'm so glad i'm normal leading a normal and fulfilling life!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I completely understand everything everyone says to me, and I have no confusions over personal interactions whatsoever. I know all and see all. Life is swell.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I hate soup! It's so disgusting, and I feel so nasty after consuming it. I definitely won't buy any soup today for lunch since it makes me feel like fecal matter.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ugh, I ****ing HATE traveling. I wanna go home. ASAP.

I just really love where I live you know.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i really glad everyone always responds to me ! :yes


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Citalopram makes me feel surprisingly alert and refreshed. I need very little sleep.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I really love people who think it's cool to be dumb, especially when they are committed to never changing their minds.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

this site is boring now. all the "regulars" don't come here anymore. theres no point in me coming here anymore. i'm tired of talking to myself.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm glad that wasn't a dream, and I'm so ready for that interview that is certainly happening in the first place mhmmm.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Where is my appetite today? I'm not hungry at all!!!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Super!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Babygirly said:


> glad i made so many friends at school .. and everyone is calling left and right.. my phone is straight ringing off the hook!
> 
> there are so many great things to do in this town, it is so filled with opportunities to go out and make friends!
> 
> i'm so glad i'm normal leading a normal and fulfilling life!


That sounds awesome! :yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Well as for me, happy happy joy joy and totally effin refreshed am I. Slept RIGHT through the night. Yeah didn't wake up ONCE. Very refreshing sleep. It wasn't like I finally fell into a good sleep and started dreaming when it was time to WAKEY WAKEY.

Yeah getting up early and exercising/doing yoga made me feel great. I had energy and didn't feel like crying my *** off. 

Oh AND I didn't have to go to the doctor and they DIDN'T send me for MORE ****ing blood work yet again!

And the doctors would love to treat me with things that I KNOW WILL WORK FOR ME even though I only came "ll" this close to meeting the criteria to get the diagnosis you need to for them to give it to you! And its not like they'll give those SAME drugs to young children like EFFIN CANDY when they have no idea what it can do to their developing brains.

I think the docs are NOT finally seeing what I HAVEN'T been seeing for a long time, that I may NOT actually be suffering from Chronic Fatigue Syndrome! Yeah cuz its not like I have ANY of the symptoms for the past 10 years. :no 

God only knows how much more fun this effin process is going to be, beings that I feel SO GOOD and energetic ALL THE TIME and I'm feeling ever so patient about all of this.

Oh and I'm not feeling angry or irritable at all. :no 

:yay 

:sas


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I feel quite bad today, it must of been the lack of sun and freshair oh yeah and the fact i never got paid today. :boogie


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hate this music I'm listening to, so I know why I'm listening to it!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm having so much fun today!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

HOLY **** I LOVE STUBBING MY TOE!!!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Time to leave work. :cry


----------



## HumiliatedGuy (Jan 13, 2008)

Just got off the phone with my mom. What a great conversation we had! We both have great communication and social skills, so we were able to encourage and support each other.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I'm wide awake. Never felt more alert! And awaiting tomorrow with great excitement - knowing I've got to prepare for a job interview.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It's amazing waking up to a brand new day. The new possiblities make me tingle with excitement. Life is fantastic! Although I am really dreading Thursday.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

my damn dog is so underweight im going to start feeding her weenies


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

D:


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

there's never been so much negativity than in this tread..

this is the unfunniest thread on the forum!

besides, i'm glad nothing is on tv!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

TV rules. I'd much rather be watching TV than being on this forum or sleeping. TV enriches my thinking and informs me of important challenges facing humanity.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Terrrrrrrrrific !!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That was so cool how housekeeping woke me up this morning. I'm about to never get enough of it! Because I love it!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

A secretary decorated an attorney's office for his birthday, and I don't have any sensation to laugh at how it was done.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

fantastic


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm so ****ing pissed off that someone left donuts at my desk. Ugh, they taste so gross and smell like the plague!!! At least they'll thin my figure.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Well as for me, happy happy joy joy and totally effin refreshed am I. Slept RIGHT through the night. Yeah didn't wake up ONCE. Very refreshing sleep. It wasn't like I finally fell into a good sleep and started dreaming when it was time to WAKEY WAKEY.
> 
> Yeah getting up early and exercising/doing yoga made me feel great. I had energy and didn't feel like crying my @$$ off.
> 
> ...


 :hug


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> this site is boring now. all the "regulars" don't come here anymore. theres no point in me coming here anymore. i'm tired of talking to myself.


...this is the "opposite" of how you are feeling thread! :lol

But by "regulars" -I can only think of "yeah yeah yeah" as having recently left. ...granted he was a great entertainer and lots would miss him.
But there's still a lot of other "regulars" here. :stu :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I felt quite inter-connected with the world and with others an hour or two ago. I listened to some very up beat, non-reflective kind of music -but it didn't engage or soothe me in the least.

Then I DIDN't lie down hugging Giles (my stuffed monkey). And though my cat, Kimba, miaowed loudly for me from down stairs, I completely ignored it, continuing to sleep. So he didn't curl up next to me.

Then I didn't come to the computer and wasn't happy to get a pm from a buddy of mine here. It didn't make me feel better all of a sudden. Clearly I don't miss real companionship/connection with others on a regular basis.

I am not annoyed that my dad is still up watching The Tour de France. And have no craving whatsoever to get tipsy on his red wine before finishing the night off here and hitting the sack.

...And I wasn't enlivened by a call I got from my volunteer supervisor to see a new lady; whose been isolated in her house due to a recent operation. She wants to go to the movies, and accompanying her probably won't be a good thing for me.

I haven't got much more to say!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel very productive today. Its 11:30 am and I feel energized, my cognition is on par and I'm not wasting time on the computer.

Oh and I didn't feel like I could have slept FOREVER today.

I should go do more productive things now since I have so much energy. k....... here i go....


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

non-blah!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I feel very productive today. Its 11:30 am and I feel energized, my cognition is on par and I'm not wasting time on the computer.
> 
> Oh and I didn't feel like I could have slept FOREVER today.
> 
> I should go do more productive things now since I have so much energy. k....... here i go....


Ruby Tuesday doesn't want to give CoconutHoulder a BIG hug and tell her that I think she is lovely.

-Get it: No :squeeze :kiss


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm not at all feeling curious about international travel, and I'm very comfortable with the process and think I'd thrive travelling. I'm a natural traveller!


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i'm so un-bored today and not sitting here at the comp now or all day. ...waiting for the one i want to talk to... to well, decide to talk to me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm happy my mother is being a phone hog, because the clinic is open so late today and I can make an appointment whenever. No worries, there's tons of time.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I do not feel like hiding/crying , playing tag with a train.


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

I feel so ecstatic right now...so amazingly peaceful...

Nothing like having PTSD and SA, when you have to have surgery to get a kidney stone removed...

It's so wonderful :rofl


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Ruby Tuesday doesn't want to give CoconutHoulder a BIG hug and tell her that I think she is lovely.-Get it: No :squeeze :kiss


I'm not gushing over that right now at all. :no And I DO NOT want to give you a BIG hug you and peck on the cheek back for being so nice and supportive. I don't want to tell you how lovely I think you are also. 

I'm not starting to feel better either. :no

I didn't figure out what the biggest contributor to my current mood/fatigue problem is/was. Yeah, cuz I didn't just start to get my monthly visitor and stuff. :no (i'm not sorry 'bout the t.m.i.)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I feel so awake and refreshed today. I didn't drink a drop last night and was in bed super early having wonderful fluffy bunny dreams.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My day is not looking up.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

...sort of, y'know, middle-of-the-road.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't feel a lot better than i did earlier.
I am sooo not hungry and i sooo don't want a cold beer with my chinese takeaway.
Bad times.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I'm about to have a panic attack.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm feeling as calm as squirrel on a summer's day... actually, not, I'm feeling quite the opposite.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

^ That makes perfect sense.

I'm feeling quite upset - tomorrow is the day I've been dreading.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Work has been a shiny ball of excitement today.


----------



## HumiliatedGuy (Jan 13, 2008)

I am relaxed and at peace with myself and the world.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm not headin' off with my sis in 20 minutes to visit our old music teacher, who isn't in hospital because of an immune disease. And I'm not already missing my Kimba since I won't be staying over at her house. She lives close to the city and far from the beach.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My therapist's assignment for me is just so conventional and makes total sense to me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I really hate this song!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I hate soup.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I am freezing cold, broke and havin a bad day.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't want to run after work. Blahhhh...


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Feeling absolutely euphoric right now! :yes


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Life is just PERRRFECT, couldn't be better and I just can't stop smiling. :rain


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Almost time to leave work again. The work day just flies. :cry


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I've not had at least two beers.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I HATE eating fried chicken. I swear it sucks so much I could not eat it every day of my life here on the planet we call Earth.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I HATE eating fried chicken. I swear it sucks so much I could not eat it every day of my life here on the planet we call Earth.


I feel the same way about ordering pizza. We're doing this tonight and I'm appalled by the idea.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's so damn cold in here. I'm freezing.

And I think I hate her...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Awwz He's in love ^^

I'm sooo wide awake right now in fact just thinking of tomorrow has got me all excited.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

After running, I feel sooooooo depressed and sad and suicidal. I just haven't felt this bad in a LOOOONG time. :cry :cry :cry


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I didn't just get back from my sister's place by the beach. And I've decided that I hate this place: it's awful to have something like this to right your thoughts and communicate with people who have no clue what you've been experiencing.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I am soooo motivated right now. I'm going to get right to work and get so much done tonight :boogie


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm unusually confident today. I'm going to tell my boss about my SAD


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I am looking forward to working in the big city. The thought of being constantly around swarms of strangers doesn't inhibit me in the least.

And I don't feel like this dude...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I can't wait to work all weekend. It's going to be so much fun!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Despite 7.5 hours of sleep, I feel very rested and energized this morning.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Despite 7.5 hours of sleep, I feel very rested and energized this morning.


My antichrist! -I am completely credulous of the fact that it is morning for your where you are. ...It doesn't come as a shock in the slightest.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I just desire so strongly to be attractive to people! I want to be a stud muffin and feel sexy! People are sooooo worth it! :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My stomach certainly feels great today!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I sincerely wish I could do this.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Feeling pretty chilly right now. Goose bumps are standing out on my skin from the cold! Still at least it makes me feel alert!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't want to smash things at all today


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I did not eat a bowl of Raisin Bran today for breakfast.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm so glad my back is sore! I can't wait to pay for various appointments tomorrow! Weekends are always beyond my wildest expectations for fun!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm not getting tired.........naaaa.... not at all.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I recieved that email. yay.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ally said:


> I recieved that email. yay.


Wow! You finally recieved it! :yay

Because I wasn't about to tell you that if you still don't recieve it, you can give me your email and I'd send you one if it would help. :stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Wow! You finally recieved it! :yay
> 
> Because I wasn't about to tell you that if you still don't recieve it, you can give me your email and I'd send you one if it would help. :stu


Awww...You're not a sweetie pie. And that deffinitly wouldn't help. :squeeze


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

caffeine sounds terrible right about now


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thrilled would be an understatement.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn, I'm gorgeous.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I am sooo wide awake what am i to do with all this energy.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't wanna SI. It's the furthest thing from my mind. Everything seems so hopeful. Joyfullness.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm not feeling like the opposite of how I'm really not feeling.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Today was such a fun day. I hope everyday is like this.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

In such a positive mood from the cheery msn conversation I just had. It was the highlight of my day.


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

Christian Bale is like the most repulsive man I've ever seen. 

I hope he never appears naked and confused at my front door.

Ever.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm not feeling like the mutt in this here clip...

[youtube:2mhg5wv2]



[/youtube:2mhg5wv2]

And... "CarlitoBrigante's" avatar doesn't turn me on in the least!! :no :no 
And I'm not going to ask: Does it resemble you in real life -since this is way too forward a question for me. :yes :no


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I can't wait to leave and start work tomorrow. **** yeah!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I REALLY want to clean today! :yes I'm not going to try to pass the buck off on hubby and skip town for the day or anything. :no


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm so eager to go back to work. I'm such a workaholic!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I feel Calm and rested, and not in the slightest bit irritated by the children running up and down my road. I love children; they're our future.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I have waaay too many friends. Time to cut some loose.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not jealous their going on a 2 week cruise of the mediterranean how can i be ? i have no problem with favoritism whatsoever.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I love this wonderful town.


----------



## Breathe (Apr 16, 2008)

Confident!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm wide awake and deffinitly not still waiting for that email.


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

I feel thin and gorgeous as all hell.


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> I have waaay too many friends. Time to cut some loose.


That too. My phone is just ringing off the hook, I can never keep up with demand.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'M SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Running regularly has snuffed out any zest I had for living. I now feel dead and without passion or drive. It's truly a tragedy. :cry


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I hate my stupid puppy.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Those pictures of your puppy make me pull back in disgust...Ugh, I'm just nauseous with how the puppy looks. 

uke uke uke


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ agreed. ^^ 

I'm not really excited at all about getting back into the working world and out amongst peoples. I'm also not happy about having some of my own money again. :sigh 

I'm not thinking about starting up a new exercise regimin (sp?) this week because I know it won't help anything. Just look at how depressed Adam is. :stu


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

I've never been so awake in all my life


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can sing my *** off.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I love being an awkward person it makes me feel so happy.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Life is so full of meaning and I just love cats, almost as much as I love Obama, high taxes, and gun control advocates.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm calm, relaxed, I love lawyers, making phone calls and have the patience of a saint :troll


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I feel grrreat!


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

ardrum said:


> Those pictures of your puppy make me pull back in disgust...Ugh, I'm just nauseous with how the puppy looks.
> 
> uke uke uke


UH, yeh! I so dont want to pick that little guy up and cuddle him to death....

Wow, i'm really glad I ate so much fudge today.. followed by that Whachamacallit bar. i hope i dont have the motivation to workout later!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I love feeling like this.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm not drunk at all.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Never felt better!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Fanciful Unicorn said:


> I feel thin and gorgeous as all hell.


...he he (know how you feel) but that reminds me of this clip? (Are you an Ab Fab fan?)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

> If one day you happen to wake up and find yourself in an existential quandary full of loathing and self-doubt and wracked with the pain and isolation of your pitiful meaningless existence, at least you can take a small bit of comfort in knowing that somewhere out there in this crazy old mixed-up universe of ours there's still a little place called


...called -what?? :stu


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Why did I sign up for two races next month?? I'm dreading them soooo much... Ugh!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:banana :banana :clap :clap :boogie :boogie :lol :yay :yay :lol :boogie :boogie :clap :clap :banana :banana


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

happy happy 
joy joy
happy happy
joy joy
happy happy 
joy joy joy


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Completly depressed.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

refreshed and accomplished after a long, hard day's work ..


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fruit punch is most definitely not the highlight of my day.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Ally's signature line is not making me dizzy. And that pickled German pork chop I ate two hours ago was not only very appetising but very easy to digest as well.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Ally's signature line is not making me dizzy. And that pickled German pork chop I ate two hours ago was not only very appetising but very easy to digest as well.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Happy.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Schweinshaxe (Pickled pork loin), potato dumpling, sauerkraut, pickles ... um-um ummmm: YUMMY STUFF!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

My computer is not confusing the hell out of me. By which I mean: the fact that after posting a message, my message then somehow magically appears above the person who posted just before me ...well this isn't freaking me out at all!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I not bored at all.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Seeing people outside exercising makes me want to subscribe to cable television and lay around all day on the couch watching it. Living vicariously through the television is something I desire every day.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I feel like dying.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Waking up earlier to that hardcore thunderstorm with the lights flickering on and off was pretty great. I wish that could happen every day!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yippee!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Ardrum avatar is far from being weird.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Booo... time to leave work.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My workouts this week aren't making me feel the least bit spent tonight.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Life is goooood


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Work is fun!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm very energized and without physical pain this morning!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Those pictures of your puppy make me pull back in disgust...Ugh, I'm just nauseous with how the puppy looks.
> 
> uke uke uke


Go to hell.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm feeling 50% happy and 50% depressed.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Those pictures of your puppy make me pull back in disgust...Ugh, I'm just nauseous with how the puppy looks.
> ...


You're not welcome at all.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Naps... they're the work of the devil.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

So full.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I feel freeeeeezing cold! BRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Polar said:


> I'm feeling 50% happy and 50% depressed.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Bring it on!!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I love bush!!!!! He's smart and the best president ever!!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm wide awake...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Mondays are great. There's nothing like going back to work!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Slim Shady said:


> Mondays are great. There's nothing like going back to work!


:yes :yes :yes

I can't wait to go back!!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Feelin' hatred towards others... :rain


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My life has recently felt more black & white, colorless, and desaturated.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm freakin ecstatic.
Whoopee and Hoorah an ****.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm so depressed that I found a running club I'm considering joining. It sounds like they have lots of fun... how disappointing. :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> I'm freakin ecstatic.
> Whoopee and Hoorah an ****.


I am not feeling the exact same way.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, this headache feels great!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm so sexually aroused right now.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm ****ing loving life right now!!! WEEE! I couldn't be happier! :no 

Everything is going grrrrrrrrrrreat! I feel so free! I feel so alive!! I'm so happy I'm getting calls for interviews!!! I love being sensitive and emotional!!!! :yes 


**** yeah!!! :yay


opcorn 


awww..... I don't feel a little better after writing all that now. At least that isn't something to be happy about. :stu


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't want to run tonight, even though my legs are getting tired.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I love to paint. It's so exciting!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

happy


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Life is so wonderful, I can't wait to see what joy each new day brings


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I have no hope for the future.

I don't worry about things not turning out the way I've planned though.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I feel so very accepted by other SAS members.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It feels so good to walk on my heel that has glass stuck in it. It almost tickles me with pleasure!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> I feel so very accepted by other SAS members.


...I feel like that sometimes my self. :yes I bet a lot of people here do. I think it's just unfortunately part of being socially isolated :stu :squeeze

One trick though is, that I've noticed when I come on here not expecting anything, I get a better feeling than when I come on wanting some attention.

sucks being isolated. :sigh -I'm glad I got my volunteer work visiting the elderly and taking them places. Makes me feel really good and appreciated.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > I feel so very accepted by other SAS members.
> ...


I feel like this post really plays by the rules of this thread. :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No emotional rollercoaster today.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am not depressed nor am i crying


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm so hungry I could eat an octorok.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Seeing the movie "4 Months, 3 Weeks, 2 Days" made my stomach feel very stable and calm.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Just great!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I wasn't annoyed the other day, when trying to do a right hand turn (I'm Aussie) when I couldn't at all see the on-coming traffic, that the truck driver behind me BEEPED me rather loudly!!

And I didn't beep him back or stick my finger up at him.

And it doesn't annoy me when people try to intimidate you into taking unnecessary risks -with your life- just cos they're in a rush or a jerk.


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> I wasn't annoyed the other day, when trying to do a right hand turn *(I'm Aussie)...*


I have no idea what that means but it made me laugh.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Kyaa! said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't annoyed the other day, when trying to do a right hand turn *(I'm Aussie)...*
> ...


...In the Land of Oz, all is backwards: we drive on the left side of the road (and make right hand turns into oncoming traffic -preferably when it's not there!  :lol ), water goes down the toilet/drain the opposite of how it does in the Northern Hemisphere... :stu

Anyhow, back to my story: I was proud of how I responded to that rude truckie. ...The way I stuck my finger up at him -it was totally professional: I just did it with my back turned, all casual like.

:clap :clap ...Thank you! Thank you! :yes 8) 8)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I had a car honk at me when I was crossing the street in a crosswalk. I cared so deeply about the driver, worried that the half second that he or she lost in getting to work would be disastrously detrimental to him/her. 

I woke up today feeling very refreshed and energized. I felt so eager to leave my bed, which makes me feel uncomfortable and stressed.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I had a car honk at me when I was crossing the street in a crosswalk. I cared so deeply about the driver, worried that the half second that he or she lost in getting to work would be disastrously detrimental to him/her.
> 
> I woke up today feeling very refreshed and energized. I felt so eager to leave my bed, which makes me feel uncomfortable and stressed.


...Gees! :con -it's morning where you are! :eek

It is 9:29 p.m. in Melbourne.

...never ceases to amaze me! :eyes - have yet to truly appreciate 'time zones'. -But there they are. :yes :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I had a car honk at me when I was crossing the street in a crosswalk. I cared so deeply about the driver, worried that the half second that he or she lost in getting to work would be disastrously detrimental to him/her.
> ...


I'm up at 9:00pm, your time, each weekday. Then I'm pretty tired and out of it until 10pm, your time.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm so incredibly happy right now!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Turning on the TV to unexpectedly witness Evangeline Lily engaging in a kiss with another woman was soooo very disgusting. I think I'm going to be sick. uke


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE insects, spiders especially. I just let the earwigs, spiders, and hornets roam free in my house. I hope they never leave me alone.

Live, ****ers.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm not fed-up in the least that I ****ed up a £300 camera lens. I have no money to get it repaired; but that's ok. Photography took up way too much time anyhow. I think I'll just stare at the wall to pass the time instead. Life Does NOT suck.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Kyaa! said:
> 
> 
> > RubyTuesday said:
> ...


I *DON'T* have a really short temper with assholes in traffic too. I can't tell you how many times I've been told I shouldn't whip my finger at people because I could be killed by some crazy ****er with a gun.

So.... are your houses sideways? :con

*sings*
They live in a sideways house and it drives them up the walls.

[youtube:l5dtkjwh]tHtBiuLNdLc[/youtube:l5dtkjwh]

^^Sideways House (for reference)^^


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't feel like complete **** right now. Very energized and very happy.

**** I don't hope the stuff I'm going to get from the natural foods store helps me feel better. 

c'est la vie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I don't feel like complete **** right now. Very energized and very happy.
> 
> **** I don't hope stuff from the natural foods store helps me feel better.
> 
> ...


I'm very happy to hear this. I hope you experience more **** and pain and turmoil. You deserve it. :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ardrum said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel like complete **** right now. Very energized and very happy.
> ...


 :thanks

Right back at ya! You deserve all the misery life can dish out to you too. :yes

:drunk :squeeze


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Ugh. i'm going to be around that person all day again. what a pain in the ***!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I can't wait to call my grandparents! I just love when my grandpa asks me why I still don't have a job. It makes me feel great.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm totally excited about tomorrow. I can't wait to be in a two hour meeting and get lost in traffic on an unfamiliar route. I can hardly contain my excitement. Why, it's better than sex.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol^^^

I'm soooo looking forward tomorrow too i have'nt felt this excited in ages.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have so much energy that I just don't know what to use it all on!!


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I cannot control the volume of my voice as I answer the phone call I have been waiting for with suck enthusiasm


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm relieved that I've procrastinated on some things I need to do.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm psyched about going to the bank.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't feel like watching the Olympics, and I'm glad I can go to work instead.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Soooo looking forward to this.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel great and am not tired in the least bit, like usual. I'm just going to go the hell to bed early.....weeeeeeee, exciting.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I had an awful workout today. I don't feel the least bit drained. I just want to quit and eat ice cream all day. :cry


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I am not bewildered that, after having withdrawn $200 from my bank account, I then look in my wallet when waiting in line at the supermarket to see I don't have it!!!!

...on the bright side: someone else had a lucky day, I guess!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I can't wait to cancel all my therapy tomorrow. I know I'll do it.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...Not at all greatful for people like Amelia...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

The future is bright and while there may be some stumbles, I know I can handle it! Because I am AWESOME!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't feel like putting my finger on LostInReverie's puppy dog's nose.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> I am not bewildered that, after having withdrawn $200 from my bank account, I then look in my wallet when waiting in line at the supermarket to see I don't have it!!!!
> 
> ...on the bright side: someone else had a lucky day, I guess!


 :hug Oh man that _doesn't_ suck really badly. I'm _not_ really sorry to hear that.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'm glad Ruby lost money. It sounds like the experience was such a relief!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Yeah, I'm glad Ruby lost money. It sounds like the experience was such a relief!


It wasn't _that_ bad actually. :lol

I'm pretty careless with money. ...though it may have to do with the fact that I'm still living at home... :um (true -only my dad is here and it was just me and my bro for 3 years...)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm not infatuated with this news reader...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I slept so well last night and I don't feel tired at all.

I feel so rested, energized and ready to face a new beautiful day of this wonderful life!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Elisa thinks Polar is ugly! :kma


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Accounting is so much fun, especially when your work is being audited.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm happily waiting for an email that will never come. I totally understand why people tell me to email them and then never reply.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My triceps don't at all feel obliterated right now.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Atheists I meet don't confirm my belief in God -i.e. a primal force, a universal love.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man i haven't felt this good in ages.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yay! Work is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am going to go and not brush my teeth.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm so psyched about being fired from work. I've never felt any better in my entire life.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Loved.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I enjoy being mocked by my own family at how incapable I am. It's lovely.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ditto ^^ Good Times.

I don't feel apprehensive and out of touch. Woohoo !!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

calm


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've felt so dead, stale, bored, and agitated today.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Calm and collected.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

So excited about doing nothing tomorrow and I'm so not itchy anymore


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I feel absolutely amazing.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Actually, I feel pretty crap!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I love shopping. I'm going to go buy some stuff right now and I can tell I'm going to have a great time. I feel like a kid in a candy store when I'm shopping.

yay! D:


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

invigorated with so much life and spirtual renewal.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Appreciated, loved and completely satisfied with life. I am SO happy I could just poop myself with glee!  *Poop!*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man i cannot contain my happiness and excitement much longer seriously i think im gonna die of excitement or sumfin.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm so witty; I'm so witty; I'm so witty and pretty and gay!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am relieved my vacation is over. It was too long.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I had a bad weekend, but I have Monday to happily anticipate.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm so happy to be back at work. Mondays are great!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wide awake.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...I am not at all disgruntled by the final score of the women's olympic football match of Brazil vs Germany -namely... 4: 1.

...Gees I feel awful!!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...The Germans, and their brute force,were not at all out-classed by the ball handling skills of the Brazilians.


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

I do not want to jump off the Golden Gate Bridge. I am looking forward to the future and I feel truly blessed to have been given the gift of life!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm a superhero!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Energized.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I feel so liberated.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I do not feel maliciously cheated. .. nope not at all.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I feel the happiest I've felt in many months tonight.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I feel the happiest I've felt in many months tonight.


That doesn't make me sad or even a little troubled. 
And I don't feel like doing this: :squeeze

Not love,
Elisa


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Doing push ups really helped me feel so much better.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Doing push ups really helped me feel so much better.


That's not good to hear! :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i love life.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Since I just feel so spectacular, I think I'll go to bed. I feel like I'll easily fall asleep and stay asleep. Oh happy ****ing day!


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I feel like running a 10k


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I am stuffed. Go away food you repulse me.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:ditto


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm so elated about the way things are going for me these days.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm wide awake. Not tired in the least.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Non-maggot-brainish. And non-EddieHazelish...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I feel too sore to do push ups today. Booooo!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm not worried....

...Nor am I feeling a sense of loss or yearning for all that I miss -particularly genuine heart-felt relationships with others.

...**** it! -why can't I have a boyfriend for once in my entire life time???!!! ...once upon a time, even if it was over several years ago, guys would drool over me -I was seen as 'it' ...even just 4 years ago.

...Now: I got nothin'.

And throughout it all: all I want is someone with whom I feel really connected with and close with and with whom there is a really strong attraction.

...Why can't I experience LOVE...! ...I've waited so long! And I've put such a lot of effort in. ..have changed my self... have grown... have struggled a lot...

-Yet this still is not enough, according to the Universe, according to God. ...Still isn't enough!

-and tis funny, since when I was much younger and had done so little, the world was so much more 'at the palm of my hands'.

-What is it with the universe??????!!!!!!!!!!!!

...I don't understand how you can give and take based so very very little upon what a person actually does on their own accord, versus how much they just so happen to be lucky enough to be stuck with!!!!!!!

-What's the matter with you???!!!! -why have you made life so very unfair for people.


----------



## emandem (Sep 2, 2007)

I feel very social. I feel as if everybody loved and adored me. I get along with my family. I am glad that I am so quiet.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Completely unsatisfied.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I feel like sleeping.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Very happy!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kyaa! said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Completely unsatisfied.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Happy


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My legs feel full of energy. My mind feels calm and sharp.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:boogie


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

calm


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

(What's the opposite of eager?)

Patient lack of desire to leave work.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I feel like working all weekend!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I am really not looking forward to getting away from here for a few days. Excited? meh!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Kyaa! said:
> 
> 
> > IllusionOfHappiness said:
> ...


I really didn't just want to put these three people in a box in my own post so I can be a part of something bigger than myself.

true story


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> I am really not looking forward to getting away from here for a few days. Excited? meh!


I hope you have a terrible, sucky *** time. In fact, I hope its HELL.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My peroneus longus feels ready for action today! It's not at all sore!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

motivated, lots of endurance, new life.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So tired! Not excited or proud of anything at all.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

:agree


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Today has been the best day ever and I cannot wait for the weekend. I love having such a great social life!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm the best!! ^__^


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Today came out to be very productive


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I feel like partying all night.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gosh, my bedroom's awfully cold.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## NutterButter (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm exhausted from running all over town w/all my social obligations. My cell phone is ringing off the hook and tonight I'm going to a fabulous dinner party. My bedroom is spotless b/c I'm hardly ever in it.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm very excited to go to work today..oh boy I get to work till 11pm hooray.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So happy!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Alive and human


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Very fulfilled. I love solitude and not going out!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

This 1500-some page text book that we are supposed to read for a class is not scaring me at all. Nope not one bit.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I very overly socialized.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm so sad that I'll be missing work for two weeks!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

safe


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

What a perfect day!


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Today is going to be an awesome day, so is tomorrow, and Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Not at all happy that today my skin looked great!! -those dark eye shadows NOT reducing a fair amount...!
Yippee, not!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Heaps of energy... I don't know what to use it all on.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I feel tired and sleepy, but at least I'm happy to be at work on Monday!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Loved.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Appreciated.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Self-actualized.


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

I can't wait to go back to school tomorrow!! Oh and I am really looking forward to going to the doctor to see if I have to take a pill everyday for the rest of my life.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, I turned on the TV to see if I could get any news on the few channels I have, and I just found a bunch of shows about shallow biotches and the importance of having sex as much as possible.

I'm really, really, really, really sad and disappointed I don't subscribe to cable to get more of this programming.

(Do most people watch these shows??)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

happy


----------



## NutterButter (Aug 23, 2008)

I love my life.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I feel like poop.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> refined_rascal said:
> 
> 
> > I am really not looking forward to getting away from here for a few days. Excited? meh!
> ...


That's really nasty of you to say! 
It was pretty rubbish actually; I couldn't wait to get away.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Confident!


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Successful


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I feel like poop.


Indeed. Quite the poopy day if I do say so myself.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm extremely alert and awake.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I feel ready and prepared...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I feel like staying at work late tonight in order to benefit the Firm even more!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

BACK to school AND happy YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't feel like a big bag of wishy-washy mess at all! 
And all this energy is too much to handle. :banana


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="refined_rascal":10wyq57s]I am really not looking forward to getting away from here for a few days. Excited? meh!
> ...


That's really nasty of you to say! 
It was pretty rubbish actually; I couldn't wait to get away.[/quote:10wyq57s]

I take pride in being nasty. Thanks for noticing!
I'm glad to hear your trip was rubbish... would've been better if it were more hellish but rubbish is good too. 
Wish you could have left that ****-hole before you even got there.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I feel like a warm, nice guy.


----------



## NutterButter (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm always looking on the bright side of life. Plus I'm hot and popular.


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

I feel like the luckiest guy on earth! I FEEL GREAT! Swell, Fantastic, Energized


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Content and not at all depressed.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Way worse than earlier today.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Not anxious or anything...and really looking forward to working on this speech! Even moreso than I am excited to actually deliver it!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mr. Orange said:


> Not anxious or anything...and really looking forward to working on this speech! Even moreso than I am excited to actually deliver it!!


Quit changing your username :b

And definitely not wishing you good luck on that speech at all. In fact, hopefully everything will go horribly wrong.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Not a bit of anxiety today. Great!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Appreciated and valued. Yay!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polite and understanding.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Tired.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Full of vim and vigour!


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm counting down the days to my pelvic ultrasound...I can hardly contain my excitement!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

not bad..not good


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

excited


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Relaxed.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I cannot wait till I get back to work!! That place is amazing! I never want to quit...oh no. I wish I could work there until I retire...with the same co workers!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Calm like a bomb.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Relaxed.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Terrific!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm happy, satisfied, harmonic, content, hopefull about the future, feeling fresh and clean, have a positive outlook, no depression, no anxiety, thankfull, loving, look forward to today, know what i'm gonna do 5 mins from 
now...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm super awake!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Proud of myself


----------



## Mykelae (Sep 7, 2008)

I feel so overjoyed and normal that one of the few people I talk to at work is someone who everybody else thinks is a homicidal maniac. Seriously, I feel just like everybody else. It makes me feel so happy that I don't understand people better than they understand themselves. 

I feel just so calm and confident in expressing myself in front of others. It's just so relaxing that I have no idea who I am yet. I love trying to find myself and putting on all sorts of hats. It's so much fun! 

I love the fact that I don't understand what other people say when they joke around. Feeling like an emotionless robot is just about the best feeling there is. No, really!

I'm just so proud of myself when others don't understand what I'm talking about. I feel like I have such a strong and deep connection with them.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Enjoying everything that's going on around me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Warm, content, and not at all desperate.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Happy to be back at work after a tiresome weekend!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Loved...SO loved. The whole ****ing world loves me! Makes me wanna cuss!!!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Energetic.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Happy


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bitingly sober.


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm totally willing to sit here all night although I'm totally motivated and pumped up to do something constructive with my time! Listless is by far not anything that comes to my mind. Nope. Not at all. And I'm loving it! More than I'm loving the McDonalds jingle! Which is a lot: It's so catchy and fun and makes so much sense!! I feel so much more intelligent every time I hear it!!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

hyperactive


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Warm and cozy.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Relaxed.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Non-talkative, energized to get up and do something, um I think thats it.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

happy, successful, intelligent, competent,


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm so hot.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My -what WebMD identifies as- throat syphilis is totally not burning and throbbing right now. (It would be hilarious if it actually did turn out to be syphilis, because then I could spend the next few hours trying to work my head around exactly how I contracted a sexually transmitted disease in my throat, most likely from a fudgesicle).


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Eh, that's very unlikely. You probably have a thrush infection. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oral_candidiasis
********************************************

Completely relaxed and happy.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, I know. I just love WebMD and its outlandish results.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Elated.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Drella said:


> Yeah, I know. I just love WebMD and its outlandish results.


Maybe its strep.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm sure it's either strep or odd canker sores that have manifested in my throat. Either way, it'll clear on its own and all will be well. Unless I go crazy once the syphilis finally eats my brain. I must admit that would be entertaining for everyone, but unfortunately quite impossible to occur.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Yeah, odds are... :yes 

I misread your original post. :eyes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm relieved to be on work, and I'm glad I still have two full days of work left this week to enjoy!


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I, personally, feel completely energized and healthy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Not on top of the world. Nope. I'm at the bottom of Everest, staring up at the impossible.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've soooo full since I'm only eaten once today (small bowl of cereal and banana at 7:30am). I'm glad that my job doesn't allow me to each lunch.

I'm also soooo relaxed and energized after having the most hectic day of work...maybe ever.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I feel so loved and appreciated today. Heck, I'm not a 'burden' at all!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Totally relaxed.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

like a mother ****er.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

feeling really well and strong


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Totally thrilled about going to work tomorrow. I'll be wide awake.


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

Very sad that I have 4 days off...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Phoebus said:


> Totally thrilled about going to work tomorrow. I'll be wide awake.


 :ditto


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wanna go home :cry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I FEEL ****ING AWESOME!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I just did not skip a mandatory class so I am feeling great!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I feel great today! Not confused about anything at all.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Everything's crystal clear over here.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm glad I trusted them, they really are a credit to the human race


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

feeling loved and understood


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I can't wait to attend a training seminar for things I already know how to do. I also can't wait to organize closing documents today. Can you say self-actualization?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I love cleaning! I especially love to clean the kitchen, I'm so excited to do that soon.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

calm and carefree


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fantastic.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Uninvisible


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Alive


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Loved and appreciated. *shocker*


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm at the beginning of my rope.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Simply great.


----------



## Kerrick (Jun 3, 2008)

Completely confident and up to all challenges ahead.
No one is over scrutinizing what I do and everyone thinks that I am confident.
My family is very proud of all my accomplishments and how I turned out.
People only appear to stare at me because they were just randomly turning their heads that way and looking at the sunset.

I'm not in any sort of physical pain at all. In fact, my back feels great. People WANT to spend time with me. The only reason they don't is because being around someone as cool and collected as myself can be intimidating and they just wish that I would cal them up.

---
Ok, that actually felt pretty good.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Happy!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Beautiful. Happy. Hopeful.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

eh!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

erectile dysfunction...


(edit: and it just had to be at the top of the page...)


----------



## waddiwaski (Sep 6, 2007)

very decided and organized


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Everything is going great for me! I feel so over the top right now!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

ssd


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

relieved and energetic



ANCIENT said:


> erectile dysfunction...
> 
> (edit: and it just had to be at the top of the page...)


 :spit


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I give a ****.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel like a big pile of dog doo doo.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I feel amazing right now! Like soooo good!! I have lots of energy to go out and do something meaningful today!


----------



## EmpoweredByOne (Oct 11, 2008)

right now, free of chronic pain and just a happy go lucky person, very outspoken. :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Very satisfied with my current sleep schedule.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so happy about having so much cleaning to do now!

Yeah, I LOVE doing dishes. Fun. I do them like 3-4 times a day and I wish I could do them 100 more!

I'm SO MOTIVATED.


here i go...............


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

meow!


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm on top of the world and I have everything going for me.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't care who she goes out with.
I don't even like her.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

Healthy


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm so happy, I feel great today!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I feel that, with my invigorated disposition, I can accomplish anything. My hectic schedule of social activities leaves my life fulfilled and then some. I hope I can stay this happy forever, or at least until the opiates taper off.


----------



## jeffid (Apr 29, 2007)

A co-worker quit yesterday. She did such a great job. I will miss her greatly.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

i can't wait for the apartment people to come in and do their annual inspection of the smoke alarms etc. it will be at an unknown time between 9-5 and somewhere between the dates of october 20th - 24th. oh joy! oh the suspense! when will they show up! the excitement of this unknown is wonderful.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I feel extrordinarily "in it". This will greatly complement my enthusiasm about going to school tomorrow, I just know it!


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to tomorrow because I know it's going to be exciting, eventful and lots and lots of fun!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm wide awake!


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Healthy as a horse with a diet coach.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Completely unsatisfied.


----------



## TheFriendlyVirgin (Oct 25, 2008)

wide awake!


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

I really like people right now and my day went well.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I am so relaxed and ready to go to bed.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am so excited to go see a movie with my history class today! That won't be weird at all. And I just love war films. All that killing and blood. Yay.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's gonna be so easy to figure this out. No problem whatsoever.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Look at the clock--I've done so much in an unbelievably short amount of time!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Country music is my mostest favouritest music in the whole wide world.


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm feeling euphoric!


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Well rested


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Feeling so over the moon


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm soooooooo non-bored.


----------



## zeldafreak234 (Nov 12, 2008)

Feeling calm, relaxed, well rested, and excited to do my homework.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

So active, restless, fully alert....


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

Safe, calm, not at all worried, not hung up on a crush, satisfied with my marks. Optimistic.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I love my anticipatory anxiety.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's a toomahh!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

..like I just won the lottery.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just as calm as a cucumber.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sarcasm*

Wow, I'm dying of the heat. I guess I don't need this electric blanket on anymore. I may as well just strip my bed, I'm so hot. I'm so glad I live in a warm climate where there could never be enough snow for my car to get stuck in the driveway and where -12 C would be unthinkable.

I also totally slept good hours tonight, I mean, last night for a change. I didn't wake up when it was dark out, which totally isn't most of the time now.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i feel like a daisy in a meadow on a mild summer evening, gently swaying back and forth in the summer breeze.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

What an amazing day I've had! I got so much done and had such a good time hanging out with all of my friends. I cannot wait to see what exciting adventures tomorrow will bring!


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

there are so many reasons why my life is worth living


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been treated with respect!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I feel really really great right now.I'm genuienly happy with my life.I so apprieciate the people that are walking around outside my door, i should go out and give them a hug.Hooray hooray.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

This year has been one of the best of my life! I hope that I get to experience another exactly like it!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i totally don't want to put my head through my desk


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I don't feel in the least bit lazy right now.


----------



## Eleison (Dec 19, 2008)

appreciated [by my flatmate]


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I feel happy and am excitd about the way my life is going. I have accomplished so much over my Christmas break. Even so, I am really looking forward to returning to college and taking another speech class.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm feeling motivated.  I'm sure I will accomplish much today. I'm very excited that my cousins have decided to drop by at some random time this week. House cleaning is fun! there is nothing else that I would rather be doing


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

New years eve is coming...YAY!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Like a fresh Autumn breeze caressing a serene, babbling brook that's been splashed with a hint of lemon and baby powder, because it's not like I'm dripping with sweat and too lazy to go and have a shower or anything.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

If I could do my life over, I would do everything the same.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

healthy, hale, happy, hearty, hieroglyphic


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

calm, and serene, very laid back. Tired, without a care in the world. Warm and toasty. I have no excess of restless energy at all.


----------



## saik (Nov 13, 2008)

Really, really sleepy, and and guess what? The night is young! It's only 2AM on a work day! :teeth


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Well i just feeel SUPER DUPER


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Unmotivated! The future is bleak


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I'm feeling highly motivated to get off the PC right now, and get on with the things I ought to be doing instead!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm feel awake & full of energy


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

Hyper


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Loved, valued and understood.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy, awake and socially functional.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I am alert, well-rested, sexually satiated, and thoughts of my inadequacy and immediate future didn't keep me awake with nausea the entire night.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

slightly confused


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fantastic


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm very optimistic right now. I'm definitely happy with how college is going, and I can't wait until Midterms!


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

happy and relaxed~~~


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

I feel angry and unloved. But at least I don't have a headache.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I feel as sunny as it is outside.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Highly of myself and energetic./


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What a productive day!!!!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I feel loved.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Exited and eager to start a new night of learning


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very very sleepy, i want to sleep, now.


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

I feel bloodily awesome. I feel like I can't jump off my apartment because I'm just feeling great.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

uber motivated. exciting prospects heading my way. loved. alive! I look around and the world is gold. My teeth feel amazing. direction. free as a bird!! ha! ha! 

let it snow!!!


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Feeling so awesome and my body is functioning like a cyborg, I think i'm gonna run a thousand miles today!


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I dont need to pee! Im so tired.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

I got a good night's sleep for once in a long time. :boogie


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm so overwhelmed with things happening in my life. I feel so blessed and I feel like I'm happiest guy around here.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

I love how confident I feel in front of people. and how easily I can just speak my mind. Its so great just to share that special connection with people, like I'm in communion with the whole entire world. I think I'm going to go call my best friend now and we'll share a good laugh together. Thank you stability, for being there my whole life.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Im so energetic Im going to run to the shops in this beautiful warm weather.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Uber-happy


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

....


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

My day-to-day life is so relaxing that I don't need a vacation on some island paradise with Jamaican guys singing in the background.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I'm not feeling in the least bit sad/worried just at this moment.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Tall, dark and handsome.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ugh. What a horrible day outside. It is very cold and rainy. It looks like this rain will never stop.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wide awake and ready for the day! :banana


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Uhhh... happy.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

satisfied


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

I am invincible.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wide awake and healthy


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Never feel like I need to sleep again and full


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Tired and ready to go to bed *yawn*


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Life is awesome.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I want to live.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm feeling awake.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm really excited about going to work.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

I feel quite happy with everything. I am dying to do some homework right about now, too!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm so hyper and energetic!


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

relaxed, confident, can't wait for work tomorrow!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

As always...loved, valued and respected.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ready to go out and get things done.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

Somewhere, he's really regretting having lost me and is going to beg me to take him back tomorrow (uh, its the opposite of what he's feeling) lol


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I feel like I fit in everywhere, including here!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Everything's under control.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am so awake right now and did not just wake up at 5 am! I am also completly not bored. I have also been so depressed lately.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm feeling totally happy to be alive right now. I can't wait for Easter dinner. I do not feel as if I've been taking a tic tac instead of a med these past couple days.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm laughing and happy. I just love interacting with people and exchanging opinions with them, because they don't attack me and put me down. I feel confident that I should keep contributing my thoughts and feelings to discussions. I know that people will treat me kindly and that people care about each other, including me. I've decided that I should share my opinions with other people. I feel that even God loves me and considers me I'm aa valuable person, and so do other people. I'm so happy.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am in such a terrible mood because it is supposed to warm up to the 70s today. I hate hot weather! Bring on winter! Winter is so amazing and goes by way too fast!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I feel unhappy today. I hate the weather.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i am currently feeling rather awake, ready to do what today has in store for me! Arg!


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm feeling so energetic, I could run a mile!
I'm so motivated to just get up and do everything.
I'm not that hungry or thirsty and I don't need to use the bathroom!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im sleeping like a log


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am so tired and depressed right now.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Depressed


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

I love my life. The great thing about my behaviors is that, first, I understand them, and secondly how much fulfillment they have and will bring me in my life. The pure and simple truth that I always repel things that cause me pain and suffering. I know how to survive myself and stay afloat and make healthy positive choices particularly with friendships and relationships. Don't ask me about dark corners because I have never been in a dark corner. My life is about experiencing sunshine. Offing myself does not once cross my mind during the day. In fact, I wasn't thinking about it three minutes ago. I was thinking about my fulfilling life and how good the past three years have been. and wow, I can hardly wait for tomorrow. I wish there were some way to squish 50 tomorrows into one day.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Fantastic.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Energetic, comfortable, and eager to work on things


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, comfortable, and energetic. Am hungry though


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I am very confident about going to my next class.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Starving.


----------



## MusicalRose21 (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm feeling really upbeat and motivated. I have quite a bit to do today but I feel confident about it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Energetic and satisfied with my new low sodium diet


----------



## jcastaway (Jul 11, 2014)

I feel sooo relieved, my friends and family make me feel so much better.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not Bored


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Like my tummy doesn't hurt. And I have no cramps. It feels like the opposite of a massage.


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm feeling super relaxed and at ease with myself. Today has been great and I bet tomorrow will be even better!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Abbeh said:


> I'm feeling super relaxed and at ease with myself. Today has been great and I bet tomorrow will be even better!


Same, lol.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i have sooo much energy right now! im wide awake and i am sooo looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

The future is looking bright, with totally no soul-crushing trauma within half a year. I'm going to die old and loved, enjoying life to the fullest along the way.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Everything's finally falling in to place! I don't feel the need to pee from the litre of water I just drank but it's the only thing I want to get up and do right now! My life's beyond perfect. I hate all humans. <3


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm free and optimistic, extremely sober, and my heart is 100% not in pain


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I feel so full of energy right now! There is no way I would want to go back to bed when there are so many fun chores left to do. Not a single ache or pain on my body, I'm perfect! I'm confident that I have bright future ahead of me  Life is great


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i feel utterly coherent, my hands are steady and my body isn't trembling. i feel like they should make a new beta blocker type out of my blood


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm filled with hope. Things couldn't be greater. Everything is going to work out alright. Glad I'm not a pathetic loser. I feel so proud of myself for all the hard work I've been doing improving my life. Glad I don't just sit around wasting my life. My family is so proud to have me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Happy, energetic and proud of my life .


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I feel like a Master-Cylinder!!!!!!! :banana


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Life is worth living!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Energetic and like I want to do everything that needs to be done


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Energetic and like staying up to eat


----------



## EchoIX (Jul 5, 2015)

Slippin Jimmy said:


> Life is worth living!


^


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

This thread is so POSITIVE!! I hate it!

I know exactly what I am feeling right now, and I feel so incredibly alive.

I could conquer the world right now.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

Satisfied


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I feel very neutral right now.

Wait, the opposite of middle is the middle. So...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Like someone likes me. I feel so connected to the world. I can relate to people. I'm worthy. Blarfh


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

gosh! i'm so filled with inspiration and energy!


this feels weird af lmao


----------



## Skyzz (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm so high on life, I could **** rainbows and unicorns right now.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

I'm feeling neutral.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

****ty


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

I can't WAIT to go in to work! My family is SO awesome and supportive! I LOVE living in Texas!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Happy and proud of my accomplishments in life.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I so don't want any pizza right now, I'm so glad that so many people are in my living room. I can wait until they leave so I don't get a slice of pizza.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Confident


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm totally feeling not itchy at all.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Motivated


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Happy and loved


----------



## dogs (Nov 17, 2015)

feeling brave and super relaxed!!


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

i need to ****ing slow down


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

I feel so pROUD of where I am right now in my LIFE!!1!1!!11


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Supported.



ardrum said:


> I hate my kitten! I want her to live a short life! She's so repulsive and bumpy feeling.


This is horrible and not even a little bit funny! :grin2:


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Energetic


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Energetic and ready to work. I'm wide awake and have no desire to sleep at all


----------

